# Widow Ya Believe this ?



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Out "widow" hunting last night .......this one by far the biggest I have stumbled across.. It was Massive!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2014)

She's got quite an arm reach!


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 23, 2014)

Wow! I too have seen some whoppers in my yard. That reminds me.....do they have widows in Oregon? Lol


----------



## naturalman91 (May 23, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow! I too have seen some whoppers in my yard. That reminds me.....do they have widows in Oregon? Lol



we have hobo spiders it looks exactly like a widow but the hour glass is on the back instead


----------



## ascott (May 23, 2014)

Oh great, thanks for the creepy nightmares...eww.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 23, 2014)

have you ever had any problems with widows biting torts?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 25, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> have you ever had any problems with widows biting torts?


 No .....more worried about me and the wifey....The usually only come out at night. The males are not the "biters" ....the Females are the nasty ones. but usually will bite in self defensive (bumped into disturbed ect)


----------



## bouaboua (May 25, 2014)

No matter bumped into or what ever, fire torch treatment as it is.......


----------



## glaerey (May 25, 2014)

have you ever had any problems with torts biting widows?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 26, 2014)

Our Oregon widows are black and much more delicate...pretty actually Heather...in Corvallis we have Brown Recluse and Hobos. They are bad. My neighbor spent several weeks in the hospital and almost died from a Brown Reclouse bite. Part of Bob's fence is cinder blocks and they love it in there, they scare me silly and I smash every one I find...


----------



## TortyTom (May 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried this??


----------



## bigred (May 26, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> No .....more worried about me and the wifey....The usually only come out at night. The males are not the "biters" ....the Females are the nasty ones. but usually will bite in self defensive (bumped into disturbed ect)


 Oh those darn females are we talking spiders still


----------

